
HP's TouchPad: Dead on Arrival - mjfern
http://www.zdnet.com/blog/perlow/hps-touchpad-dead-on-arrival/17577
======
Synaesthesia
I think it's the first tablet to really take the iPad on. They chose to copy
Apples form factor - that was a good decision IMO. 4x3 really works well in a
10" tablet. The software looks very compelling from a user AND developer POV.
Hopefully it's not too little too late as is predicted in the article though.

